# Water Safety



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have thought that if we are to be attacked, our drinking water would be an avenue. This article addresses a possible scenario.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...er-poison-fear-Brussels-turns-ghost-town.html
DailyMail



> Monday, Nov 23rd 2015
> 
> Paris gripped by water poison fear after chemical clothing is stolen from hospital as Brussels turns into a ghost town
> •The French Army was last night protecting water facilities around Paris
> ...


----------



## offgridcooker (Mar 5, 2012)

They would probably try to contaminate the post treated water supply, because treatment would probably capture most of any contaminants.
What kind of poison is so strong that it would still be effective after being diluted in a utility water supply? It would have to be some radioactive isotope, that only takes a few molecules to lodge in your body to kill you. I suppose something biological may work but


----------

